# Topics > Smart things > Smart scales >  Aria, Wi-Fi Smart Scale, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Home Page - fitbit.com/aria

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Aria Wi-Fi Scale: How it Works

 Published on May 8, 2012




> Fitbit Aria Wi-Fi Smart Scale

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Aria Wi-Fi smart scale 

Published on Jan 21, 2015

----------

